# ViP211 - L-3.46



## Jim5506

I just looked at Point Dish Screen on my 211, it has the new signal meter values with L 3.46.

SAT - 129

TP - Sig
01 - 32
02 - 28
04 - 43
05 - 39
06 - 26
07 - 26
08 - 43
09 - 43
10 - 39
11 - 25
12 - 48
13 - 46
16 - 46
17 - 46
18 - 26
21 - 46
22 - 28
23 - 31
27 - 23
30 - 44
31 - 49
32 - 45

Time 2:00pm CDT


----------



## P Smith

So, what was before - could you just add to the first post ?


----------



## Jim5506

I had it written on the back of an old Wal-Mart receipt and I can't find it, but I'll keep looking. The Mrs. must have thrown it away.

I remember TP27 on 129 was around 45-50 because of all the fuss that's been made lately, most of the others were in the low 70's.


----------



## P Smith

You forget mentioned satellite .


----------



## khearrean

Jim5506 said:


> I just looked at Point Dish Screen on my 211, it has the new signal meter values.


Just curious...the title of your thread is L 3.46. What does that have to do with the subject of your post? Is 3.46 even out yet?

Ken


----------



## James Long

Yes, L3.46 is out. Let the signal level confusion begin!


----------



## khearrean

James Long said:


> Yes, L3.46 is out. Let the signal level confusion begin!


Why, does L3.46 have something to do with it?

Ken


----------



## Mikey

L3.46 implements a new signal quality meter. The readings are much lower for me than they were with the previous firmware, but that's probably because they changed the scale on the meter.

Besides that, it looks like L3.46 has fixed the 100% OTA dropout bug that was irritating me for months.


----------



## khearrean

Mikey said:


> L3.46 implements a new signal quality meter. The readings are much lower for me than they were with the previous firmware, but that's probably because they changed the scale on the meter.
> 
> Besides that, it looks like L3.46 has fixed the 100% OTA dropout bug that was irritating me for months.


I guess L3.46 is not widespread yet, since I had the OTA drop-out glitch last night..?

Ken


----------



## gjh3260

Still had L3.45 on my 211 this morning


----------



## P Smith

gjh3260 said:
 

> Still had L3.45 on my 211 this morning


Did you check a thread with news about what SW begin spooling ?


----------



## Mikey

P Smith said:


> Did you check a thread with news about what SW begin spooling ?


So how many receivers got this?



> PID: 08B3h, ID: 12AC, FW: L346, Model: ViP211 70565979-74883661
> Mon Jul 09 23:37:43 2007


----------



## P Smith

Mikey said:


> So how many receivers got this?


Kidding ? Just substact one number from other !


----------



## Mikey

P Smith said:


> Kidding ? Just substact one number from other !


4,317,682 ViP 211 receivers? And there are people out there that didn't get it? Hmmm. These numbers don't add up.


----------



## P Smith

You're right - real number is much low, but only Dish person who have access to customer's DB could tell you.


----------



## dennispap

Mikey said:


> 4,317,682 ViP 211 receivers? And there are people out there that didn't get it? Hmmm. These numbers don't add up.


I have 2 vip 211's and did not get it on either one:nono:


----------



## James Long

If your receiver is between those two numbers, you should get it.
Otherwise wait for the range to increase. 

BTW: I'm thinking that the serial number has a check digit, so we're probably talking about 431,768 receivers (unless it is a two digit check).


----------



## P Smith

No, that two digits check doesn't included here. Pure R00xxxxxxxx-YY without the -"YY".


----------



## James Long

I do not believe the number before the - is incremented by 1. I have not tried any of the check digit formulas on it, but it would explain the decimal point difference between the numeric range of receivers targeted and the more likely number of receivers.

I've never had to enter or give the -YY numbers to anyone when giving a receiver number, which would defeat the purpose of a check digit (making sure the digits are correct and in order).


----------



## P Smith

So, do you know how calculate the -YY by using xxxxxxxx ?


----------



## James Long

Nope. Not enough data to work that out.


----------



## jbanks15

i received L346 yesterday and have had to do hard reboot 4 times each day. audio and no video. cs gonna send me another 211. anyone else having issues?


----------



## howie14

jbanks15 said:


> i received L346 yesterday and have had to do hard reboot 4 times each day. audio and no video. cs gonna send me another 211. anyone else having issues?


Since the new software I've had a problem where I either lose signal through the HDMI or my TV can no longer pickup what's being sent through the HDMI. I'll be watching the satellite fine and then go to another source for awhile and when I change back to DISH I'll get snow/black screen/snow until I reboot and play around with both the set and the 211.

I can't confirm it's the software, but I'm suspicious.

I've switched back to component cables and, so far, have no problems that way.


----------



## Jim5506

THIS is REALLY weird. I started this thread with L3.46 on my new 211 last Tuesday.

I just did a Menu 6,1,1 and noticed the signal meter was back the way it was before.

When I looked at Menu,Menu, I'm back to L3.45.

Anybody else have their software rolled back??

I am not going crazy, I am not going crazy, I am not going crazy!!! AM I!!!


----------



## Jim5506

Well, I just read in Satellite Guys that the 211 was reverted back to L3.45.

I AM NOT GOING CRAZY!


----------



## jbanks15

i came on to post that my new 211 has not arrived yet but this morning my troubleson 346 was rolled back to 345. reason? bad 346, bad!!!!!


----------



## howie14

jbanks15 said:


> i came on to post that my new 211 has not arrived yet but this morning my troubleson 346 was rolled back to 345. reason? bad 346, bad!!!!!


I'll have to check mine when I get home. I didn't watch any TV yesterday, so I didn't get the chance to notice this.

_Update: Checked it out, rehooked the HDMI and all is well until the next new software (I hope)._


----------



## HD_Wayne

Dish is revamping their signal meters. In general they will give a lower reading. To identify which signal meter you have on the receiver the 1st number to the right of the 0 on the scale will be a red color.


----------



## P Smith

So far, the decrease is eq ~30 points.


----------

